# Bay Flats Lodge - "Slick Action"



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Bay Flats Lodge on San Antonio Bay
March 27, 2017


*Capt. Chris Martin*
As we have discussed in the past, a helpful hint for making the most of the little time you have out on the water is for you to pay close attention to, and to look for, specific fish signs and targets. A lot of different things fall onto the list of fish signs like nervous baitfish, shrimp busting the waterâ€™s surface, floating pods of mullet, and mud boils along the shallows. But one fish sign that particularly draws my attention during late March and into April is slicks. Slicks appear of the surface of the water often in the form of a small, round sheen and are the result of feeding predatory fish â€" trout, reds, flounder, and yes, even hardheads. When the fish, especially trout, are on an aggressive feeding pattern, and when they happen to be feeding on oily baitfish, a slick often forms as a result of the trout regurgitating its meal after filling its stomach to near capacity.

While itâ€™s true that slicks have led many anglers to many feeding trout and reds, itâ€™s also just as true that anglers are often led astray by the wrong kind of slick. Many crab traps, especially those found up and down our Texas coastline, tend to put out a similar slick as that of feeding game fish. The crab trap owners often bait the traps with things like menhaden or other oily baitfish, and that in itself often produces a slick from the moment the trap is lowered into the water. There are lots and lots of crab traps in our bay systems, so keep a close lookout for a crab trap marker next time you see a slick nearby. If so, donâ€™t waste your time in stopping to investigate, as chances are good that the slick is a product of the crab trap. A good way to determine whether the slick is a product of feeding fish is to be lucky enough to see the slick as it first begins to evolve. Again, a fresh fish slick is generally small and circular in shape, anywhere from the size of a coffee cup saucer to that of a trash can lid. You donâ€™t have time to waste on your one-day of fishing, so if the slick appears in a broken pattern and is larger than ten or twelve feet in circumference then continue on your way â€" focus on the smaller and the more well-formed slicks.

All of us here at Bay Flats Lodge wish to remind you of the 2016-17 Winter Fishing Special (Through March 31st)
http://www.bayflatslodge.com/2016-17-winter-fishing-special 
You and your party can enjoy a great ending to the year with some well-deserved rest and relaxation as you savor some fabulous cuisine, enjoy first-class accommodations, and experience great fishing at some of the best rates Bay Flats Lodge will offer all year long. These dates are moving fast, so call 1-888-677-4868 to book your spot early, and inquire about the special winter rates.
$412 per person 2 Guests per boatâ€¨
$275 per person 3 Guests per boatâ€¨
$232 per person 4 Guests per boat
(Includes 1 night lodging, 3 meals, and 1 full-day of fishing)
Live bait provided at additional charge, if requested.
6.00% Texas Hotel Occupancy Tax not included

*Watch Our Latest Videos*

























*Plan Ahead For Next Yearâ€™s Deer Seasonâ€¦*
Open marshlands and sandy swamps covered by grassy plants, and nearly impenetrable motts of trees and brush, are both natural environs that make for a great attraction to the deer, and Bay Flats Lodge hunters are able to take advantage of both. Being less than three hours from Houston, Austin, or San Antonio, our deer hunting property is located along the coastal bend region, providing time saving convenience to hunters. Gone are the days of having to drive into the depths and remoteness of south Texas, or out to the far reaches of some of the more secluded western regions of the state in order to enjoy a trophy hunt of a lifetime. Hunting whitetails with Bay Flats Lodge means spending more time enjoying the finer things in life such as the pleasure of the hunt itself, the camaraderie of friends and family, and the truly finest accommodations and service offered anywhere along the Texas coast.

Our whitetail hunting area was developed locally several years ago, and the land and the wildlife have been managed closely ever since. In that we hold exclusive outfitting privileges on this hunting area, and because it sits just moments away from our Lodge, we are able to provide our customers with a whitetail hunt second to none. We invite you to experience Bay Flats Lodge, the premier hunting and fishing destination on the Texas coast for your next trophy-class whitetail deer hunt.

Three-Day Weather Forecast
*Tuesday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in* 
Partly cloudy skies with gusty winds developing during the afternoon. High 82F. Winds SE at 20 to 30 mph.
*Tuesday Night 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Partly cloudy early with increasing clouds overnight. A stray shower or thunderstorm is possible. Low 72F. Winds SSE at 15 to 25 mph.
*Wednesday 80 % Precip. / 0.17 in*
Thunderstorms likely in the morning. Then the chance of scattered thunderstorms in the afternoon. A few storms may be severe. High around 80F. Winds SSE at 10 to 20 mph. Chance of rain 80%.
*Wednesday Night 40 % Precip. / 0.06 in*
Mostly clear skies early. Scattered thunderstorms developing later at night. Low 68F. Winds SSW at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 40%.
*Thursday 40 % Precip. / 0.03 in*
Showers in the morning, then partly cloudy in the afternoon. High 81F. Winds NW at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 40%.
*Thursday Night 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Clear skies. Low 64F. Winds light and variable.
*Synopsis:* 
Onshore flow will increase to predominate moderate levels Tuesday afternoon in advance of an approaching upper level disturbance. Strong onshore winds will persist Tuesday night and Wednesday morning as a cold front approaches. There will also be a chance for showers and thunderstorms. The front should move through the waters Thursday with weak to moderate offshore flow in its wake. Moderate onshore winds return on Friday as the next storm system moves into the southern Rockies. 
*Coastal Water Temperature: *
Rockport 75.9 degrees
Seadrift 75.0 degrees
Port Aransas 71.1 degrees

Watch our story





Watch Our Deer Hunting Video





See Our Acres of Wetland Habitat for the 2017-18 Duck Season





Download our App on iTunes 
https://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

Download our App on Google Play 
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

Join our fan page
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Mojo Sportswear
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Flats Cat Boats
Bernies Boats & Motors
Yamaha Outboards
Coastline Trailers
Shoalwater Boats
Old Victoria Outfitters
Brinson Powersports
Quack Rack
TTF - Texas Tackle Factory
CCA - Texas
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Port Lavaca Auto Group
Lifetime Decoys
MOmarsh
Law Call Lanyards
FireDisc Cookers
POC Freeze Out Fishing Tournament
Hector Mendieta Tunes & Tails Fishing Tournament
Seadrift Shrimpfest Fishing Tournament


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 2*

Pic 2


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 3*

Pic 3


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 4*

Pic 4


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 5*

Pic 5


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Captain Jason Wagenfehr & Longtime Customers*

Much fun for the Barkley P. group wading with lures today. Long time customers of Bayflats Lodge, this is their annual outing. Thankfully the weather and the fish cooperated for them today. Caught quite a few on topwaters then the rest on a variety of soft plastics, and slow sinking baits. Going to get after it again tomorrow!!

Video by Captain Chris Martin


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*A wonderful offering*

Bay Flats Lodge is here to give you the trip of a lifetime. Weâ€™ve built what we believe to be the finest lodge there is to go with our world-class fishing and waterfowling. We have 18,000 sq. feet of comfort for you to put your feet up after an awesome hunt or epic fishing trip. Your stay will be fueled by an awesome dining experience each evening. Corporate groups are our specialty, so bring your team for team building experiences like no other. Weâ€™ve got plenty of room for big families too as our lodge sleeps 46 plus folks. Our goal is to ensure you have the best outdoors experience possible. This is our 15th year in business. The lodge & Marina offers 40,000 feet of parking. Come stay with us at Bay Flats Lodge.


----------

